# tall bikes small bikes and other freakbikes



## tallbikes (3 Mar 2019)

I wasn't sure which section to put this thread in, but, 
does anyone else here build or ride any freak bikes?

here are some iv made and am riding 

adjustable height tallbike/tall chopper 

very bouncy white tall bike with wood tied on that I was carrying home 

lowrider swing bike with a trailer

classic double stack tallbike


----------



## stewie griffin (3 Mar 2019)

Cool bikes & pics. 

A wobbly one I made from a couple of cheap n nasty skip MTBs.
















Also made a tiny wheeled belt driven unicycle that I can ride (just!) which I'll take some pics of, have fancied building a tall bike but haven't got there yet..........


----------



## tallbikes (3 Mar 2019)

stewie griffin said:


> Cool bikes & pics.
> 
> A wobbly one I made from a couple of cheap n nasty skip MTBs.



woah thats a very tidy looking swing bike!! really pretty!


----------

